# revenir à (= Se ramener à)



## eklir

Hola a todos,
no sé cómo traducir (ni entender) el verbo revenir en este contexto:
Chercher à écrire, dans ces conditions, consisterait alors, en marge de l'écrit, à refaire d'abord, mais en sens inverse, le chemin suivi par la pensée; à ramener la pensée à l'objet de même de sa pensée; l'écrit, au vocable qui le contenait; reviendrait, en somme, à sortir de sa propre solitude pour épouser l'initiale solitude du livre dans l'ignorance encore de son commencement et à laquelle le livre procurera son nom.

MI trad: Tratar de escribir, en estas condiciones, consistiría entonces, al margen de lo escrito, en rehacer primero, pero en sentido contrario, el camino seguido por el pensamiento; en devolver el pensamiento al objeto mismo de su pensamiento; el escrito, al vocablo que lo contenía; volvería, en definitiva, a salir de su propia soledad para esposar la inicial soledad del libro en la ignorancia aún de su comienzo y a la que el libro procurará su nombre.
 
En fin, ¿qué os parece? Es literal, texto poético reflexivo o filosófico del XX.
 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
_
revenir à_ = valer = equivaler

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

eklir said:


> Tratar de escribir, en estas condiciones, consistiría entonces, al margen de lo escrito, en rehacer primero, pero en sentido contrario, el camino seguido por el pensamiento; volver a llevar el pensamiento al objeto mismo de su pensamiento; el escrito, al vocablo que lo contenía; en definitiva, esto equivaldría a salir de su propia soledad para abarcar la inicial soledad del libro en la primera ignorancia de su comienzo y a la que el libro procurará su nombre.



Así es como yo lo veo.


----------



## atobar

Aunque pueda parecer barroco, yo he escuchado más de una vez:

_En definitiva*, vendría a querer decir...*_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo "reviendrait" lo traduciría por "significaría" 
y 
"épouser": no entiendo "esposar", pondría adoptar o....hay seguramente más opciones.


----------



## eklir

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, aún faltan mejoras: las introduciré en otros post y sobre todo, seguiré buscando...
Muchísimas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Eva Maria

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Simplemente no me aclaro con el sentido de esta frase. No entiendo a qué se refiere:

- Isabelle n'a même pas de nom à la naissance. Du moins, porte-t-elle celui de sa mère, ce qui, en 1877, revient à ne pas en avoir.

Détails du contexte:

Isabelle es hija "ilegítima" - de su padre, pero no de su madre, desde luego - y, por lo tanto, no tiene "apellido" al nacer - apellido del padre, se entiende, que es lo que se consideraba importante por aquel entonces -, y lleva el apellido de su madre. Su madre muere a los pocos meses de nacer ella en 1877. Y aquí está mi duda: _celui de sa mère, ce qui, en 1877, revient à ne pas en avoir_, ¿se refiere a que "deja de tener otra vez" o "vuelve perder" qué? ¿Un apellido propiamente dicho? ¿El apellido de su madre? ¿A su madre? Y, además, ¿quién pierde el apellido, ella o su madre? ¿O es una forma "ingeniosa" de decir que su madre muere cuando ella todavía es un bebé?

Mon Dieu! Como no me ayudeis.... Je suis égarée!

Merci en avance!

Eve


----------



## yannalan

Dicen que  e 1877, tener el apellido de la madre es lo mismo que no tener apellido.
Pero no comprendo porque.


----------



## yserien

Seguramente que a efectos legales su apellido era perfectamente válido.
Pero para la calle, para las gentes, tener el apellido de la madre y no el del padre equivalía (¿o equivale aún?) a no tener ninguno. 
Por supuesto esta buena mujer seguiría por el resto de su vida conservando el apellido de su madre e incluso sus hijos lo tendrían.


----------



## yannalan

Muy posible, clàro.


----------



## Eva Maria

Y&Y (Yannalan et Yserien),

Chicos, ¿cómo traducirías a castellano esta frase?

- ... porte-t-elle celui de sa mère, ce qui, en 1877, revient à ne pas en avoir.

La clave está en _ce qui: ¿_Se refiere a la madre o al apellido?

¡Sólo vosotros podeis entender lo que significa! 

Eve - Desperada - Marie


----------



## yannalan

ce qui  : se refiere al facto de tener el appellido de la madre


----------



## yserien

Isabelle lleva el apellido de su madre puesto que el padre no le da el suyo.
Con ese nombre habrá sido inscrita en el Registro Civil de la época, llámese como se llame en francés.
Y con ese mismo nombre habrá sido bautizada. O sea que a efectos legales ella debe de llevar ese apellido toda su vida con todos los derechos
Otra cosa son las comidillas,comentarios o críticas de la gente, pero eso es anécdota.
celui de : el de,en este caso el apellido de su madre.
Voy a acabar dándole el mío.


----------



## Eva Maria

yannalan said:


> ce qui : se refiere al facto de tener el appellido de la madre


 
Y,

Ah!!!!! Ahora sí! 

O sea, viene a decir que enseguida dejará de llevar el apellido de su madre también, puesto que ésta muere (aunque no entiendo porqué pierde el apellido de su madre al morir ésta, pero bueno).

Maintenant je compris!

Isabelle Eberhardt firmó sus obras con el apellido de su abuela materna, no con el de su madre (pero por propia elección, no porque su abuela la adoptara). Sin embargo, la frase me parece abrupta en su afirmación, puesto que era un bebé cuando su madre murió. Se crió con su padre natural, pero éste nunca le dio su apellido. Por eso no entiendo porqué en la frase se afirma que pierde el apellido de su madre cuando su madre muere.

Merci pour ton aide si essentielle!

Eva

NOTE: Isabelle Yserien? Mira, no suena mal...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



Eva Maria said:


> O sea, viene a decir que enseguida dejará de llevar el apellido de su madre también, puesto que ésta muere (aunque no entiendo porqué pierde el apellido de su madre al morir ésta, pero bueno).


En la frase que nos propones nada hace suponer que también pierde el apellido de su madre. ¿Quiza en otra frase?

Cuando el autor dice: _revient à ne pas en avoir_ le faltaría añadir: _de cara a la (alta) sociedad de aquel entonces_.
¿Lo entiendes?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

IPSO *FACTO*, loc. adv.*/IMG]  *_DR.    _Par le fait lui-même, par une conséquence obligée.
*1.  *[En parlant d'une modification qui s'opère sans qu'il soit nécessaire de la faire prononcer en justice (d'apr. CAP. 1936)]    _Que celui-ci _[_l'héritage_] _soit acquis _ipso facto _par le décès du propriétaire, ou bien qu'il ne s'ouvre qu'à la suite d'un acte judiciaire _(DURKHEIM, _Division trav., _1893, p. 86).
No entiendo nada, la definición de Ipso Facto no quiere decir que tenga que perder el apellido de su madre, sino todo lo contrario : que se le concede a perpetuidad. Y ¿si pierde el apellido de su madre, qué apellido tendrá?


----------



## Eva Maria

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> En la frase que nos propones nada hace suponer que también pierde el apellido de su madre. ¿Quiza en otra frase?
> 
> Cuando el autor dice: _revient à ne pas en avoir_ le faltaría añadir: _de cara a la (alta) sociedad de aquel entonces_.
> ¿Lo entiendes?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 
Martine et Yserien,

Sí, C&M, debe ser a lo que te refieres. Oui, siempre es de cara a la sociedad, _malhereusement_. Pero, ¿cómo traducimos _revient à ne pas en avoir _en esta frase? ¿No dice que "deja de tenerlo" o "lo pierde"?

¡Ya desisto de intentar comprender!

¿Alguien puede revisar mi traducción de las palabras, sin más, dejando de lado el incomprensible sentido?

- Du moins porte-t-elle celui de sa mère, ce qui, en 1877, revient à ne pas en avoir.

- Al menos llevaba el de su madre, el cual, en 1877, también pierde.

Merci pour votre effort!

EM


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eve:

Te estás haciendo un lío tremendo por nada.

- Isabelle n'a même pas de nom à la naissance. Du moins, porte-t-elle celui de sa mère, ce qui, en 1877, revient à ne pas en avoir.

- Al nacer, Isabelle no tiene apellido. En todo caso, lleva el de su madre, lo que, en 1877, viene a ser lo mismo que no tener ninguno.

No te hablan de nada más. Ésta es la frase, tal y como te lo han dicho desde la primera respuesta. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eva Maria

Gévy said:


> Hola Eve:
> 
> Te estás haciendo un lío tremendo por nada.
> 
> - Isabelle n'a même pas de nom à la naissance. Du moins, porte-t-elle celui de sa mère, ce qui, en 1877, revient à ne pas en avoir.
> 
> - Al nacer, Isabelle no tiene apellido. En todo caso, lleva el de su madre, lo que, en 1877, viene a ser lo mismo que no tener ninguno.
> 
> No te hablan de nada más. Ésta es la frase, tal y como te lo han dicho desde la primera respuesta.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Gévy,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! "Viene a ser lo mismo que no tener ninguno" Finalement!

¿Te querrás creer que no me dí cuenta que me estaban dando una respuesta los pobres Y & Y & C&M? ¡Supongo que sobreentendían que yo lo sobreentendía!

¡Madre mía! ¡Qué lío os he montado!

Es que no comprendía el papel de _revenir _en esta frase de ninguna manera. Quizá no lo he sabido preguntar entre tanta profusa explicación mía... 

Pardon pour avoir la tête très dure!

Et merci pour m'aider avec si de patience!

Eve Marie


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



> "deja de tenerlo" o "lo pierde"?


La respuesta ya la tienes: *revenir à = es lo mismo* que (yannalan)

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*: No había visto tu último mensaje.


----------



## Eva Maria

Cintia&Martine said:


> Re...,
> 
> La respuesta ya la tienes: *revenir à = es lo mismo* que (yannalan)
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego
> 
> *EDIT*: No había visto tu último mensaje.


 
Merci, Martine! 

Oh! Es _revenir à_! No he pensado que se trataba de un verbo acompañado de preposición. Por eso no lograba encontrar su significado...

Oui, le pauvre Yannalan m'avait déjà donné la bonne réponse!

Pardon! 

Bisous à tous!

EM


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Una pregunta general... Cuando "revenir à + inf." tiene un significado similar a "se ramener à", ¿se lo puede traducir como: "reducirse" o "limitarse"?

Merci!


----------



## Maikel

En el diccionario, han traducido _se ramener à_ como _reducirse a_


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Eso significa que podría aplicar una traducción similar para "revenir à + inf"???


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Sí

Au revoir, hasta luego
(Notarás que no reclamo contexto )


----------



## rolandbascou

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Sí
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego
> (Notarás que no reclamo contexto )


 
Lo siento, pero NO.
Revenons à nos moutons : où est le reducir ?
Revenir à quelque chose n´est pas la même chose que ramener quelque chose a autre chose.
IGNORER CE TEXTE. IL NE CORRESPOND PAS A LA QUESTION.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,





rolandbascou said:


> Revenir à quelque chose


La question était: _revenir + *verbe*_, Roland .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## étrange et étranger

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous!
Voici ma première question que je pose ici!
J'ai de difficultés à traduire cette phrase: ""Dégager le refus du nihilisme revient aussi à l'arracher au langage de l'autre extrême". Peut-être: "apartar el rechazo del nihilismo viene a ser también arrancarlo del lenguaje del otro extremo.
Alguna sugerencia para que la frase suene menos forzada?
Merci

Merci! à vrai dire c'est toute la phase qui me fais problème mais surtout le verbe *revenir à.*​


----------



## lalia1

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
comment traduire *ce qui revient à nier* dans ce contexte moi j'ai pensé à lo que viene a negar...
merci


----------



## Paquita

Venir n'est pas la même chose que revenir.
Des solutions vous sont proposées dans ce fil. Lisez-le depuis le début


----------

